# Breaking News??????????????????????/



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well as you all know the car is now sorted.....  
Final testing today with the Team (Stuart from AP Performance 07791429547)
And others.
The first run on the old box was still bad boging down.
So changed gear box, And all hell let loose.
Wew did 5 runs best of a 9.516 at 149.8 mph With the timing gear..
Thanks to Top Secret ....
And Stuart...............




Mick


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Wahey!*

Absolutely awesome Mick :smokin:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIN Hell, how much bhp did u say u had? 

wat wer previous times?

wat box?

slicks?

bloody amazing!


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Well done Mick!

Where was this Santa Pod?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Same*

588 at the hubs but she has been on another diet.
Tyres yokohamas from t/s
gear box built by Stuart thats all i can say on the gear box subject  
Previous times was a best of 11.09 before it went to ABBEY MOTORSPORT.

Bring 2005 on


Mick


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

blooooooooooooooody hell 2 second improvement jeeezzusssssss.

i hope u get as much recognition as andy did


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Nisfan*

It was done in BOVINGTON in Bear regis in Dorset, On an MOD run way.

Thanks to Alex Mellon for creating this opportunity.....


Mick


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Big pat on the shoulder mate    

Well done on that time and terminal fantastic to see you get such a result after such a horrendous history !!

Well chuffed for ya 


JAY


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

mick, wat part did ts actually play in the development of ur car?

their drag demo car is stil only in the nines isnt it?


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Fantastic, well done mate!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Blimey .... that's incredible. Did you get it on video Mick ? Would love to see it.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*HARIBO*

What part???????
You have better ask Mr ben Linney or Smokey himself.

With out them and Abbey Motorsport and Stuart from AP Performance.
This car would be in its grave.........

Now its in the 9's

Mick


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

hate to wonder how many rpm's its spinning in its grave lol!! your gonn ahave to spil the beans at sum stage! how does it feel to be the fastest in Europe? you better have a back up time lol. i bet its a mgaical feeling!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Bit of a shit photochop jobby but...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Dan*

I wonder now who your £££££££££

Would be on  

Mick


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Congrats - impressive time and a damned fine car :smokin:


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Oy you cheeky monkey thats my picture


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

sorry dude - had to use it it's such a good one 



m6beg said:


> I wonder now who your £££££££££
> 
> Would be on
> 
> Mick


*cough*gØŁď*cough*


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

No worries mate  

Did you see this 1??


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Yeah thats a great one, I think they were posted a while back - awesome shots mate :smokin:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

give it a few years and im sorry mick, but even if u run with no shell and no floor and a million circles cut in your car thers no way your goin to beta andys R33 lol


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Haribo said:


> give it a few years and im sorry mick, but even if u run with no shell and no floor and a million circles cut in your car thers no way your goin to beta andys R33 lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Cheers*

Mate.

Let me tell you this, I bring my car to work  Everyday

Mick


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

that is an awsome result - well done mate!!!


Simon


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Mick*

visions of you running at the pod in a door less, roof less, boot less car just came to mind...what the hell, why not!?! Up the power-to-weight ratio and all that....bit cold in winter, but an jeep stylee skyline would be original!


----------



## beachboy (Aug 28, 2003)

Well done Mick

I think we should see who has a tax disc and current mot next year before any race.


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

what time ???? bl**dy hell Mick .... well done mate , that's fantastic!! 
Knowing all the effort that you put into her I am so pleased for you mate ... total respect


PS. looking at the pic above though .. if your running 9.516, what sorta time is that pick-up truck running ahead of you?? I guess the bloke on the back helps with traction off the line lol


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

removed


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*HARIBO*

You are removed   

Mick


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Id be doing you a favour if I drove it actually! I only weigh 7'13 lol. Mite need some peddle adjustment... so i can actually reach them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

9.5  

ferkin 'eck! well done.

imagine what times you'll run on a nice sticky, summertime drag strip. After seeing the Japfest vid, you totally deserve this new window of adoration

well done

mook


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*HARIBO*

Go and get some sweets......
Reply back when you reach pubrty.....

By the way does your step dad know that you are on her stolen laptop lol          

Please could you send me a picture of yours and andys 33    

Good night..


Mick


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

That's awesome Mick, Well done mate.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

what the hell mick? That was totally un-called for?

Ofcourse what you have achived is bloody amazing! And i have allready stated that.

And i dont know what the comment about my step dad being a women is about? i found it quite offending actually, and didn't see the joke anywhere?

And the only explination about your comment on Andys R33 is confusion. I didnt say it was mine at all? I was talking about Andy Barnes (you know the owner of the second fastest GTR in Europe?) and the proposed outright drag R33 he is building, which to be quite honest is going to wipe the floor with you when it gets finished, but its like comparing chalk and cheese.

BTW i have no connection with Andy Barnes, i simple have read whats been posted on the forum.

Your comments are the silly immature ones, not mine.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*HARIBO*

  REMOVED :rolleyes  

BO SELECTA ..............  


Mick


----------



## Stuart (Oct 29, 2002)

proper bo, i tell thee. :smokin:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

I wrote the removed bit mick. Because i wrote a post and decided agaisnt it.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome Mick.

That's a fantastic turnaround from a few months back. :smokin: 
Talk about dedication  
You'll be looking for 8's next ....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*HARIBO*

No problem mate chill out .....
32'S RULE.......
(well they do now)[email protected]


Mick ( by the way sweet dreams    selector)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Bean*

Thank you mate 8's would be good.

We are in having talks with our sponsers.....(Mr B Linney)


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Thank you mate 8's would be good.
> 
> We are in having talks with our sponsers.....(Mr B Linney)


lol - good advertising for him - I suspect Smokey will be very pleased to have the quickest GT-R in the UK too.
Now you have to keep it the quickest though.....


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Excellent time. Huge congrats to everybody on the team for putting together a top setup. Those numbers are big time solid.

Cya O!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

**** yeh

i knew that car had it in it to do this, go fokin 32's. that box has done hell of a diffirence is it a std uprated internals box or a sq shiter jobbie

K


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Congrats Mick, superb times glad you got where you wanted to be


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Not wanting to rain on anyone's parade but.....
....exactly how was this timed?
VBox? or some other form of timing gear?

Excellent time though!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Your a bad boy Mick 

I shall say no more    

Stuart is the man - he is currently prepping my 6 second RX7   errr maybe not its a track car not a drag car - but he does a superb Job and I STRONGLY recomend him for any work needed on your car - especially race car fabrication!

Ant.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

m6beg said:


> No problem mate chill out .....
> 32'S RULE.......
> (well they do now)[email protected]
> 
> ...


  Bloody hell Mick - That beast is gonna stop the planet spinning, very envious.

Please tell us you got some footage of the day? and Yep 32's rule!

rgs Marc (going back to Abbey with a shopping list  )


----------



## amnesia (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow... better not try and race with you if I see you around in Dorset.

Fantastic !


Daniel.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I take it this is a joke.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

What part Pavlo?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

LOL, Joke - no never :sarcastic:   .....

Mr Begley is a BAD BAD man  

Ant.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Congrats Mick, really well done.

Could you please post details of the timing equipment used as there are obviously more than a few people interested in this aspect...

Thanks.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, to my knowledge, Bovington doesn't actually have a runway, it has a nice sized parade ground, but not really any good for drag racing.

Also, Micks terminals seem to have jumped about 30mph, which suggests a rather significant increase in power in the past 3 weeks, that seems a little optimistic.

Mick had a set of Nittoss, so I am wondering why the change to Yokos?

Paul


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think its very sus!

I think he might have been drunk when he posted it especially considering what he hurled at me?

if it is a fake, then bloody disgrace on mick!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I...smell...*sniff*-*sniff*....GAS


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

lol


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I smell something...


----------



## sroberts (Jan 4, 2003)

Maybe the car wasn't quite ready to be run to the max at the pod, I mean how many weeks ago was the car a total mess  

Bet its GAS    

Si


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Sorry guys!!

I got to say i think its a bit off slagging mick!

This guy built a monster R32 had it back for 3 days and wrote it off.  
Told everyone he was gonna rebuild it !! big enuff feat in itself but hell here it is.  
Told every one it was gonna be top secret gold and well there it was  
Told us all it would be done and finished before the end of the year and hell It is :smokin: 
There seems to be a disbelief of any thing possibly good happening and it seems that people are far too quick to judge!
The times and speeds are honestly stated as being self timed and not under drag conditions indeed they were on a disused runway So they are probably a bit innaccurate but Hellfire
If that car can be tweaked a bitmore and ready for next season i personaly think there is going to be some big money ass being kicked all over the show!!!
Good on ya mick and even if you only get a 10 then hell thats still quick in anyones book 

RANT OVER!!!!!!

JAY


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm not slagging off mick, I've seen his car and it's great, when he came to Elvington a month or so ago it was very impressive, and was due to have new cams and further tweaks by Abbey. It had these tweaks in at the Jap show and he was still in the 11's with launching difficulty, however his terminals were not amazing from what I recall.

To then come on and say he's knocked off 1.5 seconds from his time is very surprising don't you think? It's not impossible, just improbable, especially as Bovington doesn't have a runway, maybe a stretch of service road, but not a runway (it's a Cadet and tank training centre).

It sounds to me more like someone is sick of Sumo hogging the limelight.

Paul


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Pavlo said:


> It sounds to me more like someone is sick of Sumo hogging the limelight.
> 
> Paul


Well, Sumo (wrestlers) are so big that it's really hard not to be in their shadow 

I'll get me coat...


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

no car that ugly could do those times..lol


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

blueskygtr said:


> The times and speeds are honestly stated as being self timed and not under drag conditions indeed they were on a disused runway So they are probably a bit innaccurate but Hellfire


Jay,
You cannot possibly come onto the GTR Register, claim you've done a "9.516 at 149.8 mph" unless you can categorically back it up by way of slips or witnesses. "Innacurate" just don't cut it, sorry.

Mick,
If you've indeed made these times, then I congratulate you sincerely and great job on pushing the boundaries.

Cem


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Haribo said:


> i think its very sus!
> 
> I think he might have been drunk when he posted it especially considering what he hurled at me?
> 
> if it is a fake, then bloody disgrace on mick!


It's not a disgrace - dont be a mong  Mick is just having a bit of fun psyching out the opposition I would guess  Nowt wrong with that - in a few months time Micks car WILL be in the 9's for sure - he has big plans for it.

Ant


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Mick is dreaming more like it!

Rob


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Jay,
> You cannot possibly come onto the GTR Register, claim you've done a "9.516 at 149.8 mph" unless you can categorically back it up by way of slips or witnesses. "Innacurate" just don't cut it, sorry.


Point taken !!!!

I may have just got a little out of order but i have had the day off and been looking through old posts  
Seems to be a lot of arguing and disagreements and i had got to the point where i was thinkin WTF
In hindsight accuracy seems to be the order of the day Especially as there seems to be quite a fewbig power cars on here now 
I did not mean to offend anyone but i have the greatest respect for mick I have rebuilt cars in the past and know how hard it can be to get the results you want . When it does happen there can be no worse feeling than having your peers and mates snigger at you disbelieving of your acheivements!

JAY


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Mick is dreaming more like it!
> 
> Rob


What you doing here?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Mick is dreaming more like it!
> 
> Rob


Not dreaming - he already has probably the lightest R32 in the UK - with a little more power the car will easily be in the 9's.

Ant.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> he already has probably the lightest R32 in the UK - with a little more power the car will easily be in the 9's.
> 
> Ant.


Ahem......


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

PMJ said:


> Ahem......


Don't know what you're 'Ahem' ing for Jackson......Mick's motor is definitely lighter than your 32. It doesn't have to drag your wallet around for a start, that's a serious weight saving in itself


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

PMJ said:


> Ahem......


No doubt its lighter - yours still has soundproofing material mate!!

His has been stripped inside AND out for weight even had sections cut out to save on weight.

Ant.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Light*

No soundproofing in mine... and Mick has more guages than I do... and all the brakcets on mine have been drilled out to save weight.... 

Anyway I digress.... well done Mick....


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*You can talk*

*you can talk* 



Big Mark said:


> Don't know what you're 'Ahem' ing for Jackson......Mick's motor is definitely lighter than your 32. It doesn't have to drag your wallet around for a start, that's a serious weight saving in itself


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Doesnt the enormous amount of question marks in the title signify anything to you guys?

Jacko: okay yours may well be light but your putting the weight back in you big pansy


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I think the "Ahem" comment was because this car has claimed to be in the 9s and then AJFleming says this car will easily be in the 9s with a bit more power after that claim was made. 

Think about it, it doesn't quite make sense. 

A 9.5 comment is already easily in the 9s to me given what was said by the thread starter.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

It makes sense to me. And will to everyone else sooner or later.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*9 SEc MA*

It makes sense to me now ...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

http://bbs.scoobynet.co.uk/showthread.php?t=374028


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> Not dreaming - he already has probably the lightest R32 in the UK
> Ant.



AJ

Not even close     

Keith :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

It has been a long while since Mick has posted on this thread and I think he needs to give his perspective on the whole scenario. We all know how inaccurate timing equipment can be (TOTB3 is testament to that) and I think it would be appropriate moment to state the facts; where it was done, timing equipment used, pictures of times etc.

Anyhow, congratulations Mick on a wonderful car and I look forward to it running in public again.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

come on guys its all skylines here does it matter if its a 32/33 or 34? this is turning into a scrap like what u see between the novas boys and the saxo nuts!! racing up and down the car parks outside mc d!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*True*

We have just come back from mc donalds....   

Mick


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

m6beg said:


> We have just come back from mc donalds....
> 
> Mick


Mick at McDonalds?! A Fast Food Nation indeed.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

They needed some advice on how to make the Big mac Faster  

He is now on permanent payroll via free meals and the name is soon to be changed to Mick Donalds

:smokin: 
JAY


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL, okay so it is a joke, of sorts!

Paul


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

LOL had agood chat to Mick this evening  he is a proper nut... ....gotta love him!


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

I dont belive it at all , 149mph is ~1000hp at the crank , and you would have had to do a 60ft time that is far beyond the tyres you were using .


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

keith said:


> AJ
> 
> Not even close
> 
> Keith :smokin:


Keiths cars is lo light now that he can put his feet through the floor to make it go faster like Fred Flintstone does


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Look I KNOW it did not happen.

It is a wind up - but hey it worked!

I cant believe people are still falling for it - they cant have read my posts.

I am sure Mick will be in the 9's soon - he is very serious about that!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I have access to a weigh bridge - how about a competition? I am sure it would be close!!! 

Ant.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

AJ - seems real, he's posting it on other forums aswel.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Mick hasn't actually said which car has done the 9.5 ET.

Paul


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Well as you all know the car is now sorted.....
> Final testing today with the Team (Stuart from AP Performance 07791429547)
> And others.
> The first run on the old box was still bad boging down.
> ...



I don't get the joke  Maybe I'm just stupid. It seems to me like a statement without sarcasm or humour. 
I assume then that this is the time achieved with the timing equipment used on that day at that location. This is a weird thread


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Mick*

I had PM'd you yesterday but you didnt reply.

This thread is sad


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Agreed.

If this is a joke then it's pathetic and pointless. If not provide some proof.

Can we establish which of these it even is.

Guy


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Mick*

sorry but if it's a joke, it's not funny


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

There's been plenty opportunity to reply. 
Maybe it's me, but I don't find this funny at all - closing thread.

Cem K.


----------

